# Rain bath



## Nelco (Sep 5, 2011)

idea for an electric free, chemical free shower:

one of these, made out of metal that can handle heat:











mounted above two of these:





with a water tube (that can be turned on and off) coming from the rain collector, into the pan
with holes punched in it to make a shower stream, mounted high enough for someone to stand under. and another pan under the water collector about a half a foot, that can be swiveled back out from under it, but used to burn stuff in to heat the water basin with.

I've tryed this before, minus the heating pan..the shower part works well.
I used another larger pan under neath or to stand in, to catch the water, to dump on my moms grape vines.




the water i used berore was collected over long periods of time..
I haven't come up with a sytem, to imitate a roof, to collect rain water quicker yet


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 5, 2011)

where the hell am i gonna get a midget?


----------



## Nelco (Sep 5, 2011)

haha!wizard of oz set...but than where am i goin g to get a physical transport time machine...you could necro a midget out of a grave


----------

